# Blue tricolor success!



## moustress

These babies are about 6 days old. Among them are several blue tricolors; at last! The contrast doesn't show well in pix, I'm afraid. the parents are Arabesque and Twizzler.



'

And, yeah, they had mites and still have bite marks, dangit!


----------



## jammin32

2 words !
Soooo Jealous !
They are great


----------



## Runaway Mousery

What a beautiful litter!


----------



## moustress

Thanks, guys! I'm really excited about this bunch of bubs.


----------



## besty74

can't wait to see pics as they grow up, adorable


----------



## wowwy

can you put ear mite treatment on baby mice like yours??


----------



## moustress

Ear mites? Uh, never heard of mousies getting ear mites...just mites, or lice, or fleas...I think the mites on meeces isn't
the same as the ear mites one sees on cats.

I DO put diluted Iver On on meeces of all ages. I'm very careful with babies and give them just the tiniest smidge of a dab from a q-tip. It doesn't seem to do any harm, and it's clear that babies suffer even more than adults, so I don't think twice about it. the Iver On is relatively cheap to start out with, and diluted 5 parts water to one part Iver-On, applies with an eye dropper two to three drops on the back of the neck for adult meeces, an 8 ounce bottle lasts a good long while. I got it online.


----------



## Cordane

moustress said:


> Ear mites? Uh, never heard of mousies getting ear mites...just mites, or lice, or fleas...I think the mites on meeces isn't the same as the ear mites one sees on cats.


My vet said that mice get ear mites once when I took one of my girls in. I don't believe my vets, they're useless. (not totally, brilliant with cats and dogs but useless with mice).
Wouldn't that just be normal mites? I mean sometimes symptoms may show up as scabby ears or something and they say ear mites? Oh who knows.


----------



## moustress

C: Icky ears are generally caused by myco or other germs, but can begin as food allergy, use of pine or cedar bedding, or other environmental problem like poor ventilation, dust, or other stress.

Some wise mousekeeper posted within the last couple of months that eliminating wheat from the diet will stop just about all of that. I've done just that, and so far it's worked, but it'll take longer to firmly convince me that's the cause. Adjusting the diet is one thing that is relatively easy and can show quick results, however. You've probably read my standard rant against corn, peanuts and sunflower seeds and their connection to tumors in mousies, especially mammary tumors.


----------



## wowwy

Okay so ima put mite treatment on all my babies and rodents. My baby dwarf has lost alot of hair and i didnt know what it was but i think its mite and i put treatment on it and it already seems to be doing better. Insted of looking scabby it looks pink and healing  I also put it on my mother mice 2 but not all the babies ima do that after i post this.


----------



## moustress

I think most show breeders treat all their stock regularly whether they see mites, fleas, etc. or not. It's not a bad idea, really. I'd be awfully embarrassed to get caught at a show health check table with cooties on my mousies. *ick* and *  *


----------



## moustress

Ten days old, eyes starting to open...and I am over the moon!


----------



## besty74

soooo cutsie, i love when the little eyes open for the first time, they all look well


----------



## moustress

Yes...cutsiewootsieitsybitsyteensieweensiemousiewousies make my hear just melt and puddle...*thanks* I've been asked not to do post like this, but I am so BAD! :roll:

I tried shortend it to an acronym CWIBTWMW, but it 's kind of hard to pronounce, doncha think?


----------



## moustress

Little eleven day old blusies! Pied and tricolor, mostly. :gwavebw


----------



## wowwy

the first and last pics i like the best.


----------



## moustress

This photo indicates how I've been feeling lately, and why I haven't posted these photos before.... 

Blues in the thistledown


----------



## Shadowrunner

Blues with pink eyes? Why yes, Yes I like it.
Thanks you for posting pictures, I've been slowly marching towards blue tris over here too but much more slowly.
Looking at your pictures, they are just too cute to even describe ^ ^


----------



## moustress

Thanks! I am so pleased; blue tris were my first wish after building up a good stock of black tris.

I was reading (strike me, bloke!), I think it was AFRMA, an article about blue meeces. Whoever wrote it said that blue is not a pigment, per se. I want to know more about that, but then that's true of so many things. I suspect it's a metabolic product, much like the yellow meeces who were agouti, but got exposed to certain chemical; I don't mean the children are yellow, the mousie itself turns some shade of yellow. Depending on the degree of exposure.


----------



## besty74

lovely mice
just need you to pop over and sort my garden out!


----------



## moustress

Thanks! My garden designs have generally worked out quite well, though I do get novel infections of mycoplasma and other crud on plants that used to be extremely hardy. The weather is to blame, I suppose...

Part of the color you see is my neighbor's garden; Annabelle has a very different take on gardening than I do and I can;t say I appreciate some of what she's planted. that OK, though. I'll just cut off the tall stalks with the yellow flowers and compost them. Haven;t ahd the itme to look up and see what they are other than big and yellow.

Gotta be more careful about double posting stuff; I try to be good...


----------



## Shadowrunner

If I remember right, blue is just black pigment that clumps differently.
If that's what you mean.

Thistledown is a great idea btw.


----------



## moustress

Yeah, I know, I'm confused by it too. I've had a heavy personal crisis situation going on, just can't get the brain to do stuff that isn't essential to the moment.

I'll get back to it when my life returns to something resembling a normal state. *tired and despondent*  *sob*


----------



## andypandy29us

they are gorgeous i definately need a tri colour myself


----------



## moustress

Thanks for the nice posts, guys!

My life has been a series of one crisis after another these last few months, and I must say I like coming back after a couple-few days and finding such lovely comments.

Thje blues are doing well, and one of these days, when there's a sale on roun'tuits down at the back of the clue store, I'll get new pix up.


----------



## LovelyMouse

Just wonderfull !!! I love blue tri/splash, and these er wery fine  looking forward to see how they look when they get older 

I am about to make my own blue tri/splash babies. Sooooo excited :gwavebw


----------



## moustress

Time has been flying past; this batch includes a couple of nice young tricolor bucks from a mixed litter.


----------



## Cordane

Is it feeding time?  Theyre adorable! I mean handsome!


----------



## moustress

Cordane said:


> Is it feeding time?  Theyre adorable! I mean handsome!


You got that right!

Thanks!


----------



## MojoMouse

They're lovely! I'm intrigued by the pink eyes with blue. Usually PE dilutes the blue to silver. I assume it's something else causing the pink eyes? Is it the splashed gene?


----------



## moustress

It might be splashed or it very well might be c^h; the sire is a blue splashed with a very distinct point on his snout.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Too cute!!


----------



## Jobie1

Beautiful I definitely want blue tri colours in the future better get my tri colours breeding first then get experimenting  !


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I've just accidentally gotten a blue tri out here. She's got ruby eyes too.


----------

